# Is it Fermenting?



## Sashie (Sep 6, 2010)

I added yeast to my pinot grigio (3 gallons) on Friday. It is now Monday and I do not see any fermenting. There was however, a loud hissing sound yesterday but no bubbling. Should I wait another day or two? Thanks


----------



## Racer (Sep 6, 2010)

Some yeasts just don't get too "active" while others form a good head of foam. The best way to tell if you have a fermentation going is to check the sg. and see if it is going down or not. The hissing or sizzle your hearing sounds like a good sign of fermentation going.


----------



## Wade E (Sep 6, 2010)

Did you take an sg reading before adding yeast and could you take one now? Visual signs of fermentation are possible but not always accurate especially when using a primary bucket with airlock as either a seal on the lid or the grommet on the lid ca be a failure point and not let the airlock have enough pressure to move.


----------



## Sashie (Sep 6, 2010)

I filled the hydrometer with juice almost half way up. Is this correct? All my books say is "take a sample". My husband did the reading the first time and I unfortunately wasn't around to watch him. The hydrometer sunk to the bottom (so I couldn't spin the instrument to get rid of bubbles) and it looks like the brix is still at 22. Do I need to fill up higher?


----------



## Sashie (Sep 6, 2010)

It looks like the reading is between 1.020 and 1.030 (where it started). I moved the must to a bedroom where the room temperature is 70 but I want to move it back to the basement because the room is starting to smell. I thought by moving to a warmer environment, it might start up fermentation.


----------



## JasonH (Sep 6, 2010)

Your best bet is to take a hydrometer reading now and then take another reading in a couple of days. If the SG is decreasing then you are still actively fermenting.


----------



## jet (Sep 6, 2010)

Double-check your numbers because a Brix of 22 does not correspond to an SG of 1.03.


----------



## Sashie (Sep 6, 2010)

yes, you are right Jet, I guess I'm still learning how to read a hydrometer. I got out my refractometer and it looks like the Brix is 10. If this is true then fermentation is working!!! Or shouldn't I be using a refractometer? 

I'll take another reading in a few days but what a waste of potential wine. Even though I thoroughly cleaned all my equipment before taking a sample, I threw it out when finished. Do you?

I am using grapes that my husband and I planted and tended on our own for the past four years (including spraying on those 90 degree days) so the thought of me having to toss the wine makes me want to cry (or throw something). I appreciate all the help. Thanks


----------



## Wade E (Sep 6, 2010)

You can not use a refractometer once alcohol is in the equation as a refractometer measures the bend of light in a liquid with sugar and alc distorts this reading making it inaccurate so once alc is present you must use a hydrometer.


----------



## Dugger (Sep 6, 2010)

Sashie said:


> I filled the hydrometer with juice almost half way up. Is this correct? All my books say is "take a sample". My husband did the reading the first time and I unfortunately wasn't around to watch him. The hydrometer sunk to the bottom (so I couldn't spin the instrument to get rid of bubbles) and it looks like the brix is still at 22. Do I need to fill up higher?



Not quite sure what you are saying here, but I find the easiest way to keep track of SG in the primary is to leave the hydrometer right in there - you don't have to worry about cleaning it and can take a quick reading each day to follow its progress ( pull it out if you're stirring the must or punching down something). If you do wish to draw samples, put your hydrometer in the test jar ( carefully) and then add the must/wine until it floats; then take your reading.
I do put the sample back in the bucket/carboy - just make sure everything is clean.


----------



## Sashie (Sep 6, 2010)

dugger - are you saying you keep both the hydrometer and test jar in the must?

wade - Although it may not be 100% accurate, isn't it telling me it is moving in the right direction? less sugar more alcohol?


----------



## Dugger (Sep 6, 2010)

Sorry if I wasn't clear - no, I just keep the hydrometer in the bucket. 
The test jar description is if you don't keep the hydrometer in the bucket. In this case you need to clean/sanitize your thief, test jar and hydrometer; put your hydrometer in the test jar, draw a sample with the thief and add it to the test jar until the hydrometer floats and take your reading.


----------



## jet (Sep 6, 2010)

If you sanitize the test jar and hydrometer, just return the sample back into the fermenter.


----------

